# Women in Policing Conference at Brookline PD



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Brookline Police Department Hosts:*​ *Women in Policing Seminar *​ ​ *Meeting the Challenges of Leadership*​ *Chief (Ret.) Karin Montejo, Miami-Dade Police Dept. *​ ​ ******************************​ *April 6 - 8, 2009*​ ​ Meeting the Challenges of Leadership is an interactive, student driven course that prepares women in today's law enforcement field for the practical and challenging aspects of assuming a command role within their departments. This 3-day course utilizes current case studies, lectures and discussion groups as a platform to enhance the female officer's role in today's law enforcement. 

*Featured Modules:*


*Views of Women in Law Enforcement *
 Do stereotypes impede? Ensure that you are the most qualified candidate.


 *Communication* 
 Recognize differences in communication skills, and use that to your benefit.


* Females in Leadership*
 How female leaders produce positive results in a male oriented organization

*Additional topics discussed:*
* Identifying leadership styles * Goal Setting
* Promotional training * Time & stress management 
* Culture and climate influences on the process * Mentoring & networking 

*







*
Dr. Karin Montejo
The instructor brings the perspective of a female supervisor in a male dominated law enforcement environment; however, these techniques are valuable tools for supervisors in any circumstance. The techniques and leadership styles most commonly utilized by females are fast becoming the status quo for leadership in the 21st century. Increasing awareness of these leadership skills will enable all class participants to break down the divergent styles and form a cooperative effort to ensure successful outcomes. For further information: www.montejoconsulting.com.
​ *Meeting the Challenges of Leadership*​ *Course Content:*​ *************​ *Day One* *Day Three*
Myths vs. Facts of Women in Policing Communication Skills
Perceptions of Females in Law Enforcement Early Socialization
Challenges for Women in Law Enforcement Gender-Bender Verbiage
Culture, Climate and Barriers Learning to Speak Up
Brass Ceiling How Prepared Are You?
Success Factors Promotional Process
ABC's of Leadership Problem Solving Model
Leadership vs. Supervision Assessment Centers 
 Work/Life Balance
*Day Two*  Conflicts
Decision Making Time Management
Building Your Skills Stress Management
Risk / Failure Mentoring 
Ethics Networking 
Why Law Enforcement is Different 
Motivation - Principles / Theory
Goal Setting 

*Comments from attendees of the October 2008 seminar*​ ​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]After this workshop I feel better equipped to move up the ranks of my department.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]It was very inclusive.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]It is a well-rounded workshop that offers females a way to focus on the challenges and overcome stereotypes and obstacles to attain their goals.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]A great workshop for newly promoted officers or for those preparing to be promoted.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] I will be taking some wonderful ideas back to my department that will help me supervise my subordinates more effectively.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Chief Montejo is a great role model and leader. She has been there and done that and overcome every obstacle that came her way.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Inspirational!
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]So many communication tools provided that can be used to improve communication with supervisors and officers.
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]The section on setting goals will be helpful for future promotional exams. 
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]I would definitely recommend this workshop.

*****************************************************
*Meeting the Challenges of Leadership - Registration *​ ​ *Registration:* Checks and purchase orders are accepted.
 Make checks payable to M*ontejo Consulting, Inc*. and mail to:
Lt. June Murphy
 Brookline Police Department
 350 Washington Street
 Brookline, MA 02445
 Registrations with PO can be faxed to: 617-730-8454. 

*Fee:* Regular registration - $340.00 - by April 1, 2009 
 Early registration - $300.00 - by March 20, 2009

*Discounts:* 1) $20.00 off - m*ember of an association* that supports women in law enforcement including NAWLEE, IAWP & MAWLE&#8230;
 2A) $20.00 off - m*ore than one attendee* from the same agency/dept., OR 
2B) $20.00 off - *referring another person* to the seminar who attends

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Fee includes morning reception and all course materials.

*Date/Time:* April 6 - 8, 2009, 8:30am to 4:00pm. *Check in*: 8:00am to 8:30am
******************************************************
Name & Title: ________________________________________________________

Agency/Dept. Name: ___________________________________________________

Address: _____________________________________________________________

City/State/Zip: ________________________________________________________

Phone(s): ___________________________ Email: _______________****____________

Total enclosed: ______________ Check # __________ or PO # _________________

Check Discounts: Early Reg. ($40) _ Assoc. Member ($20) _ Multi-attendees ($20) _ 
Referred attendee ($20) __ Name of attendee: _____________________________

Any questions: 617-730-4959 or [email protected]


----------

